# Monday Feb 22nd



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

What's the deal with this one? The local weather guy in the AM keeps saying "stay tuned....could get interesting..."


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 18, 2010)

Lot of computer model guidance suggesting yet another coastal storm--just too early to tell what the track will be.  The thing we're looking at is the pattern downstream to help block it a little...if it's off just a little, then out to sea it goes.  Too close to call right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, this one needs to come early or blow away so I can fly to Utah on Tuesday!


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm liking what I see this weekend for NVT.  3-6 thurs, 1-4 Friday.  That should make thing ski much better.  Might be a good weekend for Burke.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm liking what I see this weekend for NVT.  3-6 thurs, 1-4 Friday.  That should make thing ski much better.  Might be a good weekend for Burke.


Is that just in the mountains?  I'm driving to northern VT tomorrow evening (no skiing) and it would be nice to not have to deal with poor roads...


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

hammer said:


> Is that just in the mountains?  I'm driving to northern VT tomorrow evening (no skiing) and it would be nice to not have to deal with poor roads...


  Really?  I can't see it impacting driving.  That is the general NWS forecast.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 18, 2010)

hammer said:


> Is that just in the mountains?  I'm driving to northern VT tomorrow evening (no skiing) and it would be nice to not have to deal with poor roads...



my fingers are crossed s.vt gets something, I'm going to head to Mt Snow Sunday.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2010)

billski said:


> Really?  I can't see it impacting driving.  That is the general NWS forecast.


Closest I'll get is maybe some XC or snowshoeing...oh well.


----------



## Zand (Feb 18, 2010)

Please please please snow gods... keep on hating me. I'll be home in MA when this hits, so make it miss me to the north and have it hit Burke. I don't like looking at bare ground in February. I want it to look like winter again here when I get back.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 18, 2010)

Was watching NECN this morning and Matt Noyes had the Champlain Valley, NEK, and the Northern Whites getting 12"+.  This included Burlington.  This was 3-4 snow totals each day through the week and into the weekend.


----------



## KingM (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of blue sky overhead.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

KingM said:


> I'm seeing a lot of blue sky overhead.


Sorry M, I think someone moved the MRV to SVT.

It's definitely snowing north of 89


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 18, 2010)

Bring some of that white stuff over here....


----------



## Madroch (Feb 18, 2010)

This one will be one for the ages-- all over the NE-- if only because I absolutely cannot take a day or night off the entire week to ski.  Count it.  Widespread 24-30.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

Madroch said:


> This one will be one for the ages-- all over the NE-- if only because I absolutely cannot take a day or night off the entire week to ski.  Count it.  Widespread 24-30.


  Thank you sir!  May I have another?


----------



## Euler (Feb 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> What's the deal with this one? The local weather guy in the AM keeps saying "stay tuned....could get interesting..."



Hate to be the realist/pessimist here, but I think the deal , like with all the other storms this year so far, is that right now the different computer models the meteos use are giving ignifigantly different predictions as to how next Mon-Weds will play out.  One says big storm for my area, another says it's gonna go out to sea.

Its a wait and see game until the models line up (if they ever do)


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 18, 2010)

Euler said:


> Hate to be the realist/pessimist here, but I think the deal , like with all the other storms this year so far, is that right now the different computer models the meteos use are giving ignifigantly different predictions as to how next Mon-Weds will play out.  One says big storm for my area, another says it's gonna go out to sea.
> 
> Its a wait and see game until the models line up (if they ever do)



Yep, happens every time!


----------



## KingM (Feb 18, 2010)

Euler said:


> Hate to be the realist/pessimist here, but I think the deal , like with all the other storms this year so far, is that right now the different computer models the meteos use are giving ignifigantly different predictions as to how next Mon-Weds will play out.  One says big storm for my area, another says it's gonna go out to sea.
> 
> Its a wait and see game until the models line up (if they ever do)



I guess my question is whether or not the variables have changed. If the variables are all the same, then it seems almost certain that the storm will stay too far to the south as have storm after storm after storm this year. If the variables are changing, then maybe we have a chance.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

KingM said:


> I guess my question is whether or not the variables have changed. If the variables are all the same, then it seems almost certain that the storm will stay too far to the south as have storm after storm after storm this year. If the variables are changing, then maybe we have a chance.



My reccomendation is not to over anAlyze.  Just wait till Saturday


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 19, 2010)

KingM said:


> I guess my question is whether or not the variables have changed. If the variables are all the same, then it seems almost certain that the storm will stay too far to the south as have storm after storm after storm this year. If the variables are changing, then maybe we have a chance.



This will probably be the worst one yet to sort out--there are many variables again this time and perhaps even two periods of storminess....the first (and weaker) wave arrives Tuesday...could be offshore...followed by a second wave (and perhaps stronger with a more amplified pattern) into Thurs.  Things are changing every day so details just can't be ironed out just yet.  Like Bill said, you can't overanalyze and get worked up over details this far out but it certainly looks like an active period!


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Like Bill said, you can't overanalyze and get worked up over details this far out but it certainly looks like an active period!



Try to take your mind off it.  Just go ski/board.  I'm getting out Sat or Sun, who knows where.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 19, 2010)

Just need a good window Tues at 5pm to get out of Providence ...


----------

